# La Patrie Collection Vs Almansa 434???



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, I was searching for a nice classical guitar for my brother and after eliminating many good guitars for budget and other reasons we can't really decide between a La Patrie Collection and an Almansa 434 (both of them meet my budget and both seem to sound nice).. He's just starting to take classical guitar courses and he himself can't tell which one sounds better. Have you tried or heard one of these guitars? Do you own one? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like my LaPatrie Collection, but had to compare several before finding the better one. I immediately replaced the strings with hard tension D'Addarios to help drive the top more. Great bang for the buck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Me too I own a La Patrie Collection and I enjoy the unique sound of it everyday. But I didn't want to impose my choice on my brother and he was hesitating between those two guitars so we found out that the best solution is to ask experienced people from this forum so they can help us choose one. Thanks for your help Mooh.


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

Have you ever considered the Lucida concerto 777 - i think youd really be surprised for the price the great quality and sound it has .( that is if you like Ceder tops )


----------

